# rocky mountain Trinkrucksack Nomad Hydration Bag



## puma347 (16. Oktober 2006)

The following errors occurred with your search:  
Deine Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuche es mit anderen Suchbegriffen 
  
hat da jemand erfahrung,welche helme der hinten rannehm kann klick..im www und mit der sufu kamm nix raus


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Oktober 2006)

Einen MadMax, einen TroyLee D2, einen Remedy - mit der Dirthalbschalen wirds dagegen etwas schwieriger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. Oktober 2006)

DAKINE "Apex"  passt jeder Helm Trinkblase incl. etwas größer passt dafür alles was man braucht rein ... super Teil !


----------



## puma347 (17. Oktober 2006)

ich such halt  was,wo ich n fullface anhängen oder aähnliches machn kann


----------



## numinisflo (17. Oktober 2006)

Die Frage wurde ja sowohl von Felix als auch vom Herrn Ohlenschleyer beantwortet.

Der Nomad kann laut Insanes Aussage den MadMax, Troy Lee und den Remedy aufnehmen, welche man durchaus als Fullface Helme bezeichnen könnte.

Dann wurde gesagt, dass auch das etwas größere DaKine Model, der Apex, jedem erdenklichen Vollfahrradhut Platz bietet. Dies kann ich bestätigen, da auch ich seit langer Zeit den Apex fahre. In und an diesem Rucksack habe ich beim Uphill am Lago sowohl meinen Remedy, meine 3 Liter Trinkblase, eine Jacke, Werkzeug, Schlauch, was zum essen, Geldbeutel, Handy als auch meine Knie-Schienbeinprotektoren und meine komplette Protektorenweste befestigt bzw. transportiert. 

Einziges Manko des Apex ist das viel zu schwache Rückenteil - ob dies beim Nomad auch so ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Somit sollten ja alle Klarheiten beseitigt sein...

FLO


----------



## puma347 (17. Oktober 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Die Frage wurde ja sowohl von Felix als auch vom Herrn Ohlenschleyer beantwortet.
> 
> Der Nomad kann laut Insanes Aussage den MadMax, Troy Lee und den Remedy aufnehmen, welche man durchaus als Fullface Helme bezeichnen könnte.
> 
> ...


joa sry,wár essen machn und wollt die helme mal online angugn,ich hätt mich so oder so dafür bedankt


----------



## numinisflo (17. Oktober 2006)

Dann ist das Thema ja erledigt. Wenn dir geholfen wurde, ist ja alles i. O.


----------



## el Lingo (17. Oktober 2006)

Alter Schwede Flo, bist Du immer so bepackt unterwegs???


----------



## numinisflo (17. Oktober 2006)

Nicht immer. War eigentlich nur ein Extrembeispiel um darzustellen, dass der Rucksack viel Platz hat.
Vielleicht sollte ich erwähnen, den 1200 Hm Uphill mit dem RMX und im Stehen bei Hitze gefahren zu sein?


----------

